
Ask HN: Who needs part-time help? (September 2018) - parttimehelp
Please state: 
- duration of help needed (eg. 4 months)
- hours range per week (eg. 10 - 20)
- language (eg. Node.js or Golang)
- level of experience desired (eg. 2 - 5 yrs, or 7+)
======
znpy
I really appreciate this thread and I think this should be one of the monthly
posts by /user?id=whoishiring .

However, if the poster is really looking for part-time jobs, my advice is to
answer in one of whoishiring's post.

~~~
pedrohidalgo
I agree with you. I'd like it to be part of the monthly posts.

~~~
znpy
Do you have any idea on how to make the mods notice this post ?

~~~
grzm
You can email them using the Contact link in the footer. In the past they’ve
frowned on posts attempting to mimic the official posts.

